
History of AI Research - blopeur
https://www.websystemer.no/history-of-ai-research/
======
dlcmh
I’m primarily interested in AI that can help increase our intelligence by
delivering verified data and information that helps us in making correct
decisions on stuff that impact our daily lives.

This may take decades.

------
ngcc_hk
Wonder is there any progress on limited information and risk based game eg
bridge using deep learning?

